# Dunkirk Little Ships



## Fatoldsun (Dec 9, 2008)

Can anyone help me with research into the history of my boat. Formerly known as Steam Pinnace 784 (now Fat Old Sun) She is a 50' pinnace built in 1912. I am trying to discover the truth about about Her activities between 1939 and 1941. I know that prior to 1939 She was assigned to HMS Royal Oak, and after 1941 to HMS Royal Sovereign. In between those dates She was at the RN docks in Portsmouth. Was she used during Operation Dynamo? This is the big Question... Her full history is on the National Register of Historic Ships website, Her registration number is 1935. Even if you can't help go take a look it's a great story!


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you checked/written to the ADLS site?
http://www.adls.org.uk/
al the best, Raymond


----------



## Fatoldsun (Dec 9, 2008)

I have checked the ADLS site and I have spoken to John Tough one of the organisers of their site. He can't verify if 784 was there or not, and I've looked on the IWM website and exhausted the available information there, although I havent been in to the IWM to look in the library. The RN museum in Portsmouth had less info than I did! I'm gonna keep looking because I'm sure that the RN wouldn't have left a 50' boat lying unused when they were commandeering river launches from the general public.


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

You will need to trawl through:

Dunkirk Withdrawal (Admiralty List) - Operation Dynamo
May 26 to June 4, 1940 - Alphabetical list of vessels taking part, with their 
services, Volumes 1, 2 & 3 Compiled by Lieutenant-Colonel G.P. Orde RM from all available sources, official and private including;

The Dover Report, Commodores i/c Sheerness, The Record Office (Case I, II & III), Ministry of War transport papers, Sea Transport Department papers and, Admiralty papers, Naval Staff History –WWII – Battle Summary No.41 The evacuation from Dunkirk - Operation Dynamo 26th May - 4th June 1940, Ministry of War, Dover Command War Diary 1940, Ministry of War, and the Ministry of War transport 'X’ papers - MT 40/36 (Pro Ref), Ministry of War.

All the above held by The Naval Historical Branch, Ministry of Defence, Great Scotland Yard, London

However, on reading you may find your boat, amongst many others, may have been 'commandered' or 'called-up' for Operation Dynamo, but didn't actually cross The Channel. A 'Dunkirk Boat' appears to be any vessel that was 'commandered' or 'called-up', irrespective if it ever left its moorings.


----------



## yvon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
In the book 'B.E.F. ships, before, at and after Dunkirk', by John de S. Winser (publ. by WWS), I didn't find the name STEAM PINNACE in the ships list. But page 36, we can see a photo of 'small crafts returned to original moorings, ......, the names of the other two have not been established'. Perhaps, your ship ? I can scan the photo if you have not the book.
Regards, Yvon


----------



## Fatoldsun (Dec 9, 2008)

It's been a while since I've been on, I've been busy retraining and haven't had the time. Yvon, could you post that picture please? I'm keen to settle this mystery once and for all. Now I have more time I'll get down to the research again.


----------



## Patseeker (May 30, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on the Boy Pat believed to have taken part in the Dunkirk invasion and damaged there please?


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Patseeker said:


> Does anyone have any information on the Boy Pat believed to have taken part in the Dunkirk invasion and damaged there please?


Sorry Patseeker, I don't have any information for you.
I too have wondered whether or not a particular boat was ever at Dunkirk.
Going back over 70 years, my first boat trip was on the "Sunflower"- a small motor launch on the boating lake at Ashton-U-Lyne, Lancs.
When she suddenly disappeared from the lake, I was told that she had gone to join the many other small craft to evacuate the troops from the beaches of Dunkirk.
At the time I believed this, but at a distance of over 200 mile from the nearest channel port, I since have had very strong doubts about this.
I now think it was just a wartime rumour, but the appearance of "Sunflower II" after the war, turned many persons beliefs into convictions!

Ron.


----------



## cunard61 (Nov 11, 2011)

There is an older book called The Nine Days of Dunkirk, by David Divine which lists all of the vessels known to have taken part in Operation Dynamo. I've looked at the list in that book, and your boat, unfortunately, is not listed. Of Course there's no way to know if the list is complete. Things happened so quickly on that mission, I'm sure much has been overlooked.

Clyde


----------



## bezbak (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Fatoldsun
I used to live on 784 between 1977-1992 when it was named Ilta Louise and moored at Laleham Reach. I would love to see photos of the old girl if you still have her? Did you find out much more about her history?
Best wishes
Bez


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

I have been looking into Russel Plummer's "the ships that saved an army" Patrick Stephens ltd, 1990, and there is no mention of the boat. I will keep looking.
Regards,
Gerard


----------

